

User registration pages suck - nickb
http://codeulate.com/?p=9

======
chandler
Although, for me, even reddit's is too much work--the only form I should see
when registering is:

Enter e-mail: [ chandler@wherever ] [ Register ]

The system would auto-generate a username and password, then email me the
results (along with a link to where I can change these, if dissatisfied).

A very low hurdle to jump, in my opinion.

------
dcurtis
Absolutely agree.

Hacker news has a pretty good one, too. Now if only I could change my
password...

